# Sbirolino-Montage???



## testing (11. Juli 2004)

Als neu bzw. Urlaubsangler der dieses Hobby jetzt mehr ausbauen will,
stoße ich immer wieder auf Ausdrücke unter denen ich micht nichts vorstellen kann.

Kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären, was eine Sbirolino-Montage ist?

Und wenn wir schon mal dabei sind:
Was genau ist eigentlich stippen?
Unterscheidet sich schleppen vom Blinkern nur durch den "Köder"?

 
;+

Danke und Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Agalatze (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sbirolino-Montage???*

oha oha !!!
also fangen wir mal hinten an:
schleppen kann man mit blinkern,fliegen,teig,usw....
vom boot aus schleppen zum beispiel- da nimmt man blinker,wobbler usw..
an forellenseen kannst du fliegen,teig,maden usw schleppen
hauptsache du bewegst den köder wieder in richtung deiner rutenspitze.
blinkern sagt man eigentlich nur wenn man nicht vom fahrenden boot sondern vom land aus den blinker baden möchte. da spricht keiner mehr vom schleppen.
dazu kommt, dass alle köder die an einer wasserkugel oder sbirolino "geführt" werden als geschleppt bezeichnet werden.

so, das stippen ist hauptsächlich angeln ohne eine rolle.
sprich du hast an deiner rutenspitze die schnur befestigt und stippst deinen köder mit pose einfach nur ins wasser. wie beim essen das dippen. so nennt sich das hier stippen


----------



## Rheinschiffer (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sbirolino-Montage???*

Also,
schleppen kann man auch andere Dinge: Möbel, ne Kiste Bier, sein Angelzeug usw...


----------



## Hummer (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sbirolino-Montage???*

Hier findest Du eine gute Beschreibung des Sbiro-Fischens.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Agalatze (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sbirolino-Montage???*

habe das was ich geschrieben habe eben nochmal gelesen. hört sich ja schrecklich verwirrend an. sorry. hoffe du hast es trotzdem halbwegs verstanden.
sbirolinos sind eine art von pose die verschiedene eigenschaften haben. es gibt sie wie du bisher kennst als schwimmende posen,die durch ihre form aber besser als schlepppose benutzt werden können. es vertütelt sich nichts usw...
dann gibt es welche die schnell sinkend sind,oder welche die langsam sinkend sind usw... diesen benutzt du, um nicht nur an der oberfläche deinen köder zu führen, sondern auch mal im mittelwasser oder direkt über dem grund, je nachdem welche funktion der einzelne sbirolino hat.
beim forellenangeln heutzutage kaum weg zu denken.
gruß agalatze


----------



## Agalatze (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Sbirolino-Montage???*

@ rheinschiffer
hehe der war gut !!!
gruß agalatze


----------

